# Avocado Cream



## Manda (Nov 21, 2009)

My "Avocado Hand and Body Cream" freshly made.

The green colour is from the 12% New Zealand avocado oil - which is green! That stuff's so cool. I've never used it before but it was $6 for 250ml at the supermarket so I thought I'd give it a go.







This is only my second batch of lotion and I'm loving making it!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 21, 2009)

That looks lovely Manda. It's fun making creams and lotions.  :wink:


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 21, 2009)

Manda that looks wonderful!
Love the green


----------



## carolynp (Nov 21, 2009)

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHH I love avacado oil<would you care to share your recipe?????


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 21, 2009)

Guess what I bought at the supermarket today....$6.00 for 250ml...  
Manda you inspired me.


----------



## Manda (Nov 22, 2009)

carolynp said:
			
		

> OOOOOOHHHHHHHHH I love avacado oil<would you care to share your recipe?????


Certainly - I used this recipe http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Beginners-Moisture-Cream-p-101.html from Aussie Soap Supplies and used cocoa butter for the butter %. I'm really happy with how it looks and feels so I think that's a pretty good recipe to start off with!


----------



## Manda (Nov 22, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Guess what I bought at the supermarket today....$6.00 for 250ml...
> Manda you inspired me.


Awww cool  8) 

Are you going to make a cream too, or soap it or do something else with it?

And on price, not sure why the soap suppliers seem to be so expensive (ASS is $16 for 250ml) when the supermarket has it much cheaper. Maybe its a new line at the supermarket.. I haven't seen it before, but then again I've not paid much attention to their oil variety either.  

It may sound weird but I am still puzzled as to how to get "distilled water".  The supermarket drinking water is all "spring water" and the bottled water in the laundry section which is labled "distilled water" has in fine print that it is actually deionized water and is not steam distilled  :shock: 

I can boil water for 20 mins before using it in lotions but it'd be so much easier if I could just buy bottled distilled water, just have no idea where to get it...!


----------



## topcat (Nov 22, 2009)

I love avocado oil!  Your cream looks delicious 

Tanya


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 22, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> ChrissyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manda - I just use the water in the laundry section or I use rain water. 

The Avocado oil has been in supermarkets for quite a while. I first bought it about 18 months ago to make a hand cream with. It's lovely.  :wink:

What do you think of that moisturising cream? Do you use it on your face?


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 22, 2009)

Love the color, I bet its lovely on the skin.


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 22, 2009)

Manda, I am going to make soap out of it, just trying to decide what to fragrance it with.
How much does anyone usually use with avocado oil? I've only used it once before.
And use the distilled water in the laundry/cleaning aisle. It's fine.


----------



## Manda (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Tanya & Alwaysme!  

Bubbles - I love the thickness, spreadability and lightly greasy feeling and my skin feels moisturised for a good 24 hours. I don't use moisturiser on my face as I don't really need to but I do use moisturiser/lotion on my arms and legs mainly. 

Chrissy - hopefully the green colour will come through in your soap  :wink:

Bubbles & Chrissy - so you reckon the water in the laundry isle is ok to use? Even though it says deionized and is not actually distilled?  Should I still boil it for 20 mins? If so, hows that any better to spring water/tap water? Bubbles, I'd be worried about using rainwater being in a city I'd imagine it'd have all kinds of pollutants, pollens, dust etc in it, which is not sterile. I think they're ok in soap because the lye takes care of it (I believe) but lotions/creams have a high water percentage and bacteria grow easily. I'll always use preservative but even so, so many recipes still say to use either distilled water and/or boil water for 20 mins.  :?


----------



## topcat (Nov 23, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Manda, I am going to make soap out of it, just trying to decide what to fragrance it with.
> How much does anyone usually use with avocado oil? I've only used it once before.
> And use the distilled water in the laundry/cleaning aisle. It's fine.




Chrissy - I have used it at 10% in CP and it feels wonderful.  I tend to try out new oils at no higher than that rate because I hope to keep under the 'dos radar' that way


----------



## Deb (Nov 23, 2009)

Must.Not.Mess.With.Lotions...at least until the fair this weekend is over ....  

But ****, that looks good and I want to try that too!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Tanya, I'll go with 10%. Fingers crossed I've managed to steer clear of DOS too.
Did the green come through in your soap? I'm trying to match it up with a "green" FO. I may bump it up with a bit of hydrated chromium.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 25, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> Thanks Tanya & Alwaysme!
> 
> Bubbles - I love the thickness, spreadability and lightly greasy feeling and my skin feels moisturised for a good 24 hours. I don't use moisturiser on my face as I don't really need to but I do use moisturiser/lotion on my arms and legs mainly.
> 
> ...



I only use the rain water in soap, not in creams. I've used the bottled spring water (after boiling) in creams and lotions though. You're right, you have to be very careful with hygiene for creams and lotions and I boil everything just to be sure. Soap is a different matter, in regards to using rain water and I live in a country area so am not concerned about pollution from traffic.  :wink: Rain water can still do some strange things to soap though. It makes my pure coconut soap pink for some reason.


----------

